# Tuckers labs are back!



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

So I just got off the phone with the vet. He told me by looking at his labs explains why he could have had a bad reaction to turkey.

Everything was great except for two things.

His thyroid levels were low and his pancreatic levels were elevated. He said that he thinks the thyroid levels were low because he was sick, which is not uncommon. And he thinks the pancreatic levels were elevated because of a reaction to the turkey. Its not definite that he is reacting to the turkey, but we are going to with hold turkey. He also said he doesn't think he is hypothyroid because he is fit, lean, and active. 

He feels that at this time it would be best to keep him on raw (meats bones and organs only [When we get there]), no turkey and retest in July when he comes in for his rabies shot. If something is still off by then, we are going to do panels on the thyroid and pancreas and go from there. 

He is also HW negitive after never being given a HW pill in his life, despite all the outdoors activity, which I loved! and all of his titers are spot on for levels! And the thing is!!! He only EVER got one puppy shot and that was at 5 weeks old!!!! He is now just over a year old and its still holding. Usually they get 3-4 sets of shots so it will "work" haha. I just want to call the people at the ER vet and shove it in their face!!! They kept telling me how bad it was for him not to have had all of his shots because hes not protected.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

That's great news! Have you ever considered using organic extra virgin coconut oil? It is supposed to promote normal thyroid function.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Awesome!!

Hopefully not feeding turkey will bring levels to normal levels.

I sent my Tucker for heartworm test on friday too.... He's been on prevention off and on.. more off cause of epilepsy.
He's negative also!

Tuck is in the same boat as your tuck... he got the series of puppy shots.. didnt know better. But he didnt get the one year booster, and all his levels are holding too 

You're doing a great job!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Kat said:


> That's great news! Have you ever considered using organic extra virgin coconut oil? It is supposed to promote normal thyroid function.


Yes, but Re and Liz both recommend that I do not use any additive besides his probiotics and his herbs from the vet until he is fully transitioned. I have a jar, Annie gets some every few days, but Tucker gets nothing.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

tuckersmom20 said:


> I sent my Tucker for heartworm test on friday too.... He's been on prevention off and on.. more off cause of epilepsy.
> He's negative also!
> 
> Tuck is in the same boat as your tuck... he got the series of puppy shots.. didnt know better. But he didnt get the one year booster, and all his levels are holding too


I stopped giving any HW pills a few years back when two of my dogs were having seizures from them. I just get them tested every few months. 

I think its awesome that he only had ONE puppy shot at 5 weeks and his levels are where they need to be! Its so funny! Makes me wonder where they would be if he never had any shots?


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Makovach said:


> Yes, but Re and Liz both recommend that I do not use any additive besides his probiotics and his herbs from the vet until he is fully transitioned. I have a jar, Annie gets some every few days, but Tucker gets nothing.


Ah sorry, I just realized you've only been feeding raw for a month. I didnt intro coconut oil until Ruby was about 4 months in


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Well I hope his tests come back normal in July. Sounds like your vet is not to worried, so that is good.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Please do his thyroid and other health testing before doing his rabies. You want him 100% healthy before giving a rabies. There are also homepathics you can give him before and after the rabies shot to mitigate damage. But please for his and your sake no shot til he is 100% healthy.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Kat said:


> Ah sorry, I just realized you've only been feeding raw for a month. I didnt intro coconut oil until Ruby was about 4 months in


No biggie


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Liz said:


> Please do his thyroid and other health testing before doing his rabies. You want him 100% healthy before giving a rabies. There are also homepathics you can give him before and after the rabies shot to mitigate damage. But please for his and your sake no shot til he is 100% healthy.


Not a problem! Thanks for the advice?
What can I give him before/after? To rent here with dogs we have to stay on top of rabies. They tried to make me do shots as well, hence the reason for Titers. They sent me a letter about shots because his are "due" and I sent them a letter back with a number to my vet so they can get the titer results if need be or the vet can tell them he is protected.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Lyssin is the recommended homepathic for rabies vaccine - you can buy Lyssin (Lyssinum) 30 c caplets by Boiron. You give 3 of these tiny tablets one time per day three days before the vaccine, within hours after receiving the vaccine and for seven days after. Three pills per day. Does wonders to stop some vaccine damage,


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

That is great news.never had a doubt.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Makovach said:


> Yes, but Re and Liz both recommend that I do not use any additive besides his probiotics and his herbs from the vet until he is fully transitioned. I have a jar, Annie gets some every few days, but Tucker gets nothing.


Eventually, you will be able to give things, buy not now ....if his labs are off, it is from vomiting....time....time...


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

It is probably almost time for Carlos to get a rabies shot. I plan to wait until we get a little more into the raw diet and the boy puts some actually weight on him. He is doing so well I would hate to have something throw him backwards.


----------

